# 03 Altima not starting after timing chain replacement......



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

I was looking at an 03 Altima to buy, and the person who owned it said the engine was bad. This is a 4 cyl, auto, 120k miles.

I asked him what made him think the engine was bad. 

He said it jumped time, and after they replaced the timing chain the engine still wouldn't start. 

They checked, and found no compression.

It would seem to me that they didn't get the timing right on the new timing chain. 

The engine really don't have enough miles to be anything more, unless the valves hit the pistons, but I don't think these are interference engines, or are they?

Thanks.


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

To check time timing without taking everything out, oscilloscope the cam and crank sensor to see to they are matching to a know good graph. You will,see if there is a difference on the straight up and down down lines on the scope patterns


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

M-train said:


> I was looking at an 03 Altima to buy, and the person who owned it said the engine was bad. This is a 4 cyl, auto, 120k miles.
> 
> I asked him what made him think the engine was bad.
> 
> ...


The QR25DE is an interference engine. Assuming the chain jumped timing by several links, there's a good chance that many valves may be bent resulting in no compression.


----------



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks, that is exactly what I wanted to know..........


----------



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

Interesting though is the why any manufacturer made an interference engine. 

Just one belt breaks, or chain jumps, and bam, there goes the engine. 

A guy I know had an 06 Ford Focus. He was trying to save some money by changing the timing belt himself. 

Well, he somehow got the timing off, and Mr. valve meet Mr piston, and bye, bye engine. 

Turns out his Focus had an interference engine. Not only did it warp the valve, but also busted the pistons. 

If it weren't for the possibility of busted pistons I would still be interested in the car, but NOT for the 3k they are asking.

Also, is this the correct head? It seems to cover a lot of years [91-03]

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NISSAN-240S...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eca4256d2&vxp=mtr


----------



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

Has this site been hacked? I just got an email notice that this thread had a new reply.

Here is the message, but obviously its not here in this thread.

Quote:/Oh certainly. I actually have requested components in Fsession and i also was happy. Before, I had ordered other shop but no shop made me felt satisfied. Then my hardly any neighbors advised me strive with Shop Fsession's | Designer Women's Fashion Brands | Designer Dresses, Clothes, Shoes, Handbags, Cosmetics, Home and More (Shop Fsession's | Designer Women's Fashion Brands | Designer Dresses, Clothes, Shoes, Handbags, Cosmetics, Home and More) We rather delighted. Cost-effective total price, the high quality is excellent. Personality product of Fsession is really definitely remarkable. And also crucial: The trends at Fsession are certainly good-looking with high-quality look. I get products in a timely manner or sooner than the right time I bought.

If only when I was aware Fsession before to held good choice personally.

And now you, I do believe in addition, you need to try with Fsession much like me.Quote:/


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

M-train said:


> Has this site been hacked? I just got an email notice that this thread had a new reply.
> 
> Here is the message, but obviously its not here in this thread.
> 
> ...


This site has not been hacked. The user that posted that on this forum has been deleted and banned.


----------



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok that would explain why I didn't see the reply..........thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

M-train said:


> Also, is this the correct head? It seems to cover a lot of years [91-03]
> 
> Nissan 240sx Altima Sentra Xterra 2 4 DOHC Cylinder Head 1991 2004 Casting 9EO | eBay


The head pictured on Ebay is for a KA24DE engine; entirely different from the QR25DE.


----------



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok, I'll look for the QR25DE if it comes to that......thanks.


----------

